# Mouse is Shivering!!



## PineappleBurst

Ughh yeah...

So unlucky on Christmas.

So I came home my internet seem to have some problem, so I restarted my computer and then it decided to install windows update.  So I was like okay whatever watch some tv while it installs (slowly).  After it installs, now my mouse (the pointer) is shivering.  It keeps on shaking and slowly progresses to the top left corner of screen.  No clue why, I tried restarted too...

Also tried reinstalling mouse and turning it off but I don't think its my mouse (the physical one's problem) I think its the pointer mouse's problem


----------



## wildbill

Be there is a program running in the background causing the issue. Seemed to be my fix anyway.


----------



## johnb35

PineappleBurst said:


> Ughh yeah...
> 
> So unlucky on Christmas.
> 
> So I came home my internet seem to have some problem, so I restarted my computer and then it decided to install windows update.  So I was like okay whatever watch some tv while it installs (slowly).  After it installs, now my mouse (the pointer) is shivering.  It keeps on shaking and slowly progresses to the top left corner of screen.  No clue why, I tried restarted too...
> 
> Also tried reinstalling mouse and turning it off but I don't think its my mouse (the physical one's problem) I think its the pointer mouse's problem



Most likely due to an update.  Try using system restore to take your system back to yesterday if there was a restore point made.  If not, go back farther until there is one.


----------



## PineappleBurst

Yep, some random update had some random problem.

Sys restored and fixed it then it auto updated again but this time was fine

No clue what is wrong with stupid microsoft. ~_~


----------



## linkin

I egt this problem sometimes. its either dust/crumbs/cat hair in the laser. (my cat sleep on my keyboard tray! )


----------



## Analizer

Install latest drivers for your mouse


----------



## Flaring Afro

goo into device manager and do the rollback driver on the mouse.


----------



## narrowchi

I think it is because of your mouse pad sometimes. Or try to unplug and plug in anther USB hole, it might work.


----------

